# Frederick, Maryland



## kruegs35 (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm just starting out with road biking and I was wondering if anyone could recommend any good routes in the Frederick, MD area. Right now I'm biking right out of my garage around the barrack mountain area, so a lot of hills. I'm looking for something that is a little flatter, so I could go further.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Starting at Keys Ballpark.*



kruegs35 said:


> I'm just starting out with road biking and I was wondering if anyone could recommend any good routes in the Frederick, MD area. Right now I'm biking right out of my garage around the barrack mountain area, so a lot of hills. I'm looking for something that is a little flatter, so I could go further.


Go south on New Design to 28 turn right to Ballenger Creek Pike turn right and return to Frederick. A fairly nice ride and about as flat as you will find in the area. 

FWIW New Design is flatter than Ballenger Creek.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

kruegs35 said:



> I'm just starting out with road biking and I was wondering if anyone could recommend any good routes in the Frederick, MD area. Right now I'm biking right out of my garage around the barrack mountain area, so a lot of hills. I'm looking for something that is a little flatter, so I could go further.


MB1's suggestion is a really good one, and you can avoid even the small hills along it by turning on Mountville or Manor woods Roads to skip the drop down to the river and climb back up. I just rode MB1's route yesterday, but I went ballenger creek to 28 to new design. There are plenty of options in that area, like Adamstown Rd, Rt 85, Oland Rd, most of Jefferson Pike, just check out google maps.

North of town there are plenty of nice roads too. Start at Glade Elementary in Walkersville and head towards Lewistown or Thurmont. A few more hills than south of town, but nothing too bad. The Frederick Pedaler Wed. evening ride (C level) leaves form there, but will only be meeting through Sept. Check out their site for more ride options.

http://www.frederickpedalers.org/
See you out on the roads, 
H


----------



## Fear the Turtle (Feb 17, 2004)

*Thurmont is a good starting point*

Here is a link to the cue sheets from this year's Civil War Century. They all start in Thurmont across the street from the Cozy Restauarant near the Community Park.
If you choose the Metric mileage or below, you will be riding gentle terrain to Gettysberg and back.
If there has not been too much rain since 9/09, you will still catch our road marking from the BBC eventhttp://www.baltobikeclub.org/index.pl/cwcmaps.


----------

